# Has anyone been diagnosed with IBS



## mommymac (Aug 2, 2007)

My daughter was just diagonsed with Irritable Bowel Syndrome and the MD wanted her to start on Anti-anxiety drugs.  I was wondering if anyone has dealt with this condition and if so what type of treatment did you do .


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 2, 2007)

Please go visit eatingforibs.com. TONS of great info that will really bring you up-to-speed. Great resources, info and a lovely bulletin board community.

I don't think anti-anxiety drugs are the way to go (at least not as a front-line attack), unless she's got other indicators that they are recommended. Seriously, get a cup of tea and sit down and browse eatingforibs.com and you should get as much help as you need. Follow Heather's advice and your daughter should be feeling much better soon.

I have IBS. PM me if you want...


----------



## jenii (Aug 2, 2007)

I've tried lots of treatments, none of which have worked for more than a couple of months.

If it's Cymbalta they're putting her on (that's what they had me on), I'd advise against it. That stuff makes you balloon up (I still haven't lost the 30 pounds it put on me), and you get addicted to it, so if you try to stop, you get sick. I stopped anyway, and was sick for weeks before I got clear of it.

I used to take Benefiber caplets (about 6 a day), and that worked really well.

Unfortunately, that stopped working too. But, I suspect there might be something bigger wrong with me, because I think the fiber works long-term for most people.


----------



## Iridescence (Aug 3, 2007)

I have it and I basically just cut a lot of things out of my diet and I have pills called Buscopan which I only take if I am having a serious attack. Other than that, I don't drink caffeine and try to stay away from things I know will bother me i.e. corn <haha I know...and some other foods. Its basically process of elimination. good luck.


----------



## claresauntie (Aug 3, 2007)

Be careful with things like Benefiber or supplements that have Psyllium in them: they can make a lot of people feel worse. There are better fibers out there...


----------



## Raerae (Aug 3, 2007)

My Mom has that.  She watches her diet, and also takes "Tummy Fibers" thats the brand, come in a tall orange cillinder heh.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Aug 24, 2007)

Hi,
I've has IBS for 20 years now, it started after I had 5 knee surgeries. Theres 2 forms, one you dont go enough and the other is too much. I have the 1st form. I've tried everything and finally found a herb that helps, its a total body purifier and colon cleanse. Another thing that helps a lot is dried pineapple, thats the only fruit or veggie that helps me. when I was 1st diagnosed they did put me on a medication that did help for many years until my body got use to it. I hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 If anyone would like more info about the herbs feel free to PM me, this is the only thing that has helped long term and I've tried many, many brands.


----------



## mommymac (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *1165Cheryl* 

 
_Hi,
I've has IBS for 20 years now, it started after I had 5 knee surgeries. Theres 2 forms, one you dont go enough and the other is too much. I have the 1st form. I've tried everything and finally found a herb that helps, its a total body purifier and colon cleanse. Another thing that helps a lot is dried pineapple, thats the only fruit or veggie that helps me. when I was 1st diagnosed they did put me on a medication that did help for many years until my body got use to it. I hope this helps 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If anyone would like more info about the herbs feel free to PM me, this is the only thing that has helped long term and I've tried many, many brands._

 
Thanks, she has the second one and I was able to find an otc call of all things IBS it really worked for her so far, actually she is able to eat everything and go just once a day may be extreme but at least she go out to eat now without running to the restroom within 20 minutes.


----------



## 1165Cheryl (Aug 25, 2007)

Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I'm Glad To Here She's Doing Better And Found Something That Is Working For Her 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




))


----------



## yur_babeydoll (Sep 16, 2007)

One thing, I'm bipolar and have General Anxiety Disorder and I personally would not recommend anti-anxiety meds unless its absolutely necessary or a last resort. I will admit I have found them very effective, but they do have a lot of very negative side effects such as addiction and also early and faster memory loss, not exactly something you want your child to start developing early. I was on them for about a year or so and i did notice a bit of an effect on my memory, very little but I did notice it.


----------

